# 2x4 troffers



## drewnasty (Mar 2, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> I don't have a code book handy. Does anyone know the code article for supporting these. Thanks


Two screws each side and ceiling grid wires in opposite corners if it's a t-bar ceiling


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

drewnasty said:


> Two screws each side and ceiling grid wires in opposite corners if it's a t-bar ceiling


Was looking for the number but thanks I got it now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Was looking for the number but thanks I got it now.


..............



> *410.36 Means of Support*.
> (A) Outlet Boxes. Outlet boxes or fittings installed as required
> by 314.23 and complying with the provisions of
> 314.27(A)(1) and 314.27(A)(A)(2) shall be permitted to
> ...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

drewnasty said:


> Two screws each side and ceiling grid wires in opposite corners if it's a t-bar ceiling


now that's a good first post.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

NEC Code just requires them to be screwed to the grid. I believe it is actually the building code that requires additional tie wire or grid wires in some areas or applications.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I don't have a code book handy. Does anyone know the code article for supporting these. Thanks


You're in a seismic zone, so the NEC would not apply. You would have to follow your state/local codes.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Most of the new fixtures have clips that you can just turn out instead of screwing them in.


----------



## drewnasty (Mar 2, 2012)

nitro71 said:


> Most of the new fixtures have clips that you can just turn out instead of screwing them in.


Those clips suck


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MarkyMark said:


> NEC Code just requires them to be screwed to the grid. I believe it is actually the building code that requires additional tie wire or grid wires in some areas or applications.


In MA we have it in our NEC amendments that we have to tie them up. But I think you're right, outside of our little bubble of a state, it's just dependent on building codes.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The screws/clips are so they don't fall on the hen below. The wires are so they do not fall on the fireman when he rips the ceiling down with his ax.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends on the AHJ. In one city we screw to the grid, in the next city we can not screw to the grid and all four corners of the fixture get tie wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not being in a seismic zone, and having no state or local rules that address this, I just turn out the clips on the corners of the fixture and I'm done.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I don't have a code book handy. Does anyone know the code article for supporting these. Thanks


Get a book. The requirements change with the weight.


----------

